# FET IN OCT...NEED A BUDDY?



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wondering is anyone for FET in Oct?  I am waiting on Aug AF but have been told to expect ET around start of Oct.  

I just had a BFN in may.........was totally devasted but now looking forward to FET with optimism!  I just hope it works.  Some of the posts on this thread have made me feel positive.  I have 3 embryos all frose day 3 and the are grade B x 8 cell.  To be honest when FET was mentioned I thought that will never work when the fresh cycle failed, however having read the BFP stories following FET I feel so much better!

Is there anyone else looking a   buddy for Oct


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls Im just so excited and cant wait to start!!!!!!! Anyone else?


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Sunbeam.

I had a BFN through ICIS in May.  I have 6 frosties on ice and I was like you dreading the FET as heard not that many good reports but now feel different reading all the different stories.

I go for my appt in next month and hopefully starting soon after.  

x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi hackers


Sorry to hear about BFN......... sending you lots of luck for FET..............I hope you will be cycling in Oct with me!

I just cant wait to get started............Did you take time off work the last time?..........I did and although it didnt work I will again this time so I can relax. 

Hope all goes well with your appt!

SB


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Hackers and sunbeam!
I will be joining you!

I had a failed ivf in Feb, have just done FET in May which was successful, but I MC at 11 weeks. Hoping to start again with my last 3 frosties in Oct/Nov.

Look forward to chatting to you.
Annie x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Annie welcome aboard!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its great we will be there for one another!

Im so to hear of you loss............but thinking postive for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chat soon

ps Hackers hows u?


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Ok if I join you? Hopefully phoning in with Day 1 next week & looking to have Fet in early Oct, only 2 frosties so hoping at least one will survive the thaw   We've had one round of "fresh" IVF Dec 2007 got my BFP but miscarried at 6 weeks & then Fet April 2008 again got my BFP but sadly miscarried again at 7 weeks, hoping this time round one of the embies will stay stuck! Am slightly hacked off that the clinic has already sent the invoice out with a note telling us it's got to be paid by 31st August (they're very quick to ask for their money!!)
Suzy x


----------



## Jinky (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am new to this site and about to have my first FET in September and am dead worried it wont work or that I will miscarry like I did on my fresh cycle.  

We are patients at IVI in Barcelona and using donated eggs due to my age and high FSH. We had a fresh cycle (our first) in March and hit the jackpot first time with a BFP and it was twins.  Sadly I miscarried at 6w1d and 8w2d.  I thought I'd never get over it.  I am 45 and have waited until now to find the right man to raise children with and we just cant wait.  Its only the thought of another go (we have 9 frosties) which is keeping me going.  

I seem to have read of a lot of ladies who have miscarried after IVF so its hard not to worry it wont happen to me again.  Its even harder when no one can tell you why you miscarry.

i will be rooting for everyone on this thread and look forward to sharing our experiences!  I'm not used to this site yet so my profile may look a bit crappy!


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sunbeam - Sorry for the late reply I could not find where I actually posted - god I am such a blonde at times DOH.  I took time off work after my EC because due to the fact that I couldn't walk OUCH.  On my 2WW I never took any time off, but I had my ET on a Friday so had 3 days to chill out.  

Annie - Awww really sorry about your m/c fingers crossed it works this time around hun  

Suzydean - Sorry about your m/c have to say you ladies have been threw a lot.

Its really hard for us.  Its like an emotional rollercoaster up and down grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  .

I will catch up with you ladies when I get back.  Off on holiday tomorrow for a week to chill out before FET next month.

Speak soon.

xxxxxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, have just phoned the clinic to tell them today is CD1 (had to leave a message on the answerphone but hopeful somebody will get back to me tomorrow!) feels a bit more real now I know I'll be starting medicating (even if it's only the pill to begin with) this coming week.......oh well here we go on our last treatment


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

, just got dates to start medicated FET this month with ET early Oct, got a bit too excited and posted in August buddies at first! 

Best wishes to all


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi sunbeam,  hackers ,  suzydean,  jinxy , izzybear  and annieline  
i'm starting fet oct too! got 3 frosties left and consultant seems optimistic! had natural killer cell blood test yesterday and waitng results!
will be gr8 to cycle with you lot! on this thread, i was on one last tx and it is so helpful 

chat l8r xxxxxxx peg xxxxxxx

annielinne lovely to c you on hear hun. i'm so sorry about yr mc.      i left the thread when i had my news so didn't catch up with your news . heres to oct!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Peg

How did you get your NKC test?  I have asked and it has been poopooed each time as unnecessary  

Hope the results are good uns!!

Speak to you soon
Izzybear


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi izzy! i just asked my consultant on wed when we were having follow up from failed fet and he arranged it for me/ did the blood test there and then! he did say he didn't believe in it but appreciated that i wanted it! i read this book " is your body baby freindly" by dr alan beer! amazing! only about 14 £ on amazon and talks all about immune problems etc! really makes sense! i think that alot of drs poopoo it as there is no scientific evidence to back it up! but then there is no scientific evidence that shows us why our tx doesn't work etc! so i say go for it ! any thing that might help! i'm up for! 

bye for now hun! xxxxxx
peg xxxxxxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys

Sorry not been on for a while! Hope you're all ok and thanks for the welcome.

I had my follow up appt yesterday and my cons said ok to go ahead same protocol as last time. I have 3 frosties left, but they are only grade 2's (2 x 8-cell and 1 x 7 cell) so not sure how hopeful to be. My cons did suggest we could do a NK test if we wanted at £100, but wasn't too sure yet as I have DS already and apparantly odds of miscarriage at the age of 33 is around 33% anyway. Decided I will have the test if this cycle unsuccessful. Does anyone know of anyone who has had success with their last batch of frosties?

Peg - lovely to see you on here hun. I wish you all the success in the world for this next cycle. Yep, had a mmc and had to have an erpc a couple of weeks ago. Things just didn't seem right as really didn't have many symptoms whereas with DS I did. Do you know what grades your last 3 were when frozen? What grades does everyone else have?

I am waiting for my first af since mc to try to get an idea of when I might be able to go again, but I think I will be starting dr in first week of Oct ready for ET in early Nov.

A x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi annieline!  
i think my frosties where about 6 or 7 cells when put back in last time.I think they were a/b. consultant said they looked good at the time . and now says maybe they weren't so good. but i really feel its my body rejecting them so thats why i've had the nkc test and i'm still waiting for councilling too as i think my mind is all over the place.  i need to clear it from all negative thoughts etc! 
this will be our turn!  it has to be!!!  

hi girlies!!!! hope you all well !!!!! xxxx
bye for now
peg xxxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies wondered if i could jump on here with you. im gonna be slightly ahead of you all as im starting DR on 25th Aug with ET being roughly 22nd september. i dont seem to quite fit anywhere!!  i have had 3 top quality blasts transfered this year with no luck but we are trying to be positive about using our last 2 and not needing a new cycle. The only thing im gonna do differently this time is to try  acupuncture. A small chinese medicine shop has been recommended to me in wrexham and is £25 a session. she recommends 2 before, 2 during and 2 in the 2WW so hey ill try anything  id become a buddhist if it would get me a BFP LOL


Peg and Anneline seems we are following each other from the old thread  lets hope its second time lucky for us! Anneline sorry to hear your news, i think your right about not having other tests yet. lets just hope its pure bad luck and from now on its nothing but good.  As for BFP's with the last batch a lady on another site i go on had 11 frozen embies, had 10 put back (2 at a time) and on her 6th go with SET is now pregnant with identical twins!! im convinced it will work when its gonna and often things just arent right 

hi to everyone else. cant wait to get cracking and obsessing together


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Karen hun! Glad to see you will be joining us! Will be lovely to share this journey with you again. I so hope we have lots of good luck on this thread.

Everyone else - hope you're all ok!
A x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

well its v quiet here!! give it a few weeks itll be buzzing

thanks anneline, i have been looking at the old thread and at the time it seemed quite lucky. i see now there were a few losses after BFP. its just rubbish. heres hoping its second time lucky for us both eh?? how many embies, grades etc does everyone have??


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Ladies,

I thought should join this board as I am looking to have treatment done in October, hopefully the last week in October. I have 6 frozen embryo's in South Africa that needs defrosting.  I had treatment last year and was pregnant using fresh embryo's (donor eggs) but unfortunately miscarried. 
It would be good to exchange people's experience on this board.

Lynn E


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Well hello girls how r u all doin...........a big welcome to all the newbies!  Isnt it great we will have eachother!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry havent been on my computer connection was down.............bad news is goin to Manchester on Thurs for the weekend but Im goin to make sure I find the internet somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have an irregular cycle and thought I would have had AF days ago to get started but still no sign.............beginning to get annoyed I just wish it would come to get started!!!!!!!!

Any Buzz?


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Can i join this thread please?

Sunbeam - hey - we always dread AF - but it seems that we want it to start FET...LOL

I had IVF in may and then Discovered a missed MC on 23rd july.  All seems to be OK now and DR has said we can try for FET around oct.  I have 9 frosties - but no idea about how good they are - how can i find out?  

Not really sure what to expect from FET - what meds do they give etc?  Also i have not had AF since the MC - any ideas about what will happen there?

Would gladly welcome any advice.

Gina xx


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Well I'm back and kinda chilled out.  Only 2 weeks before my appt to discuss FET.

GinaD - sorry to hear about your mc.

Sunbeam - How ya doing?  Ever since I started ICIS my AF is all over the show now.  I use to be very regular but not now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

LynnE, Peg2 and Karren55 - Hi ladies, sorry if I have missed anyone off just trying to play catch up.

Annieline - Just read your recent post and hope you are ok?

I will be needing lots of advice from you guys before my appt because I'm not sure of what questions to ask them about my frosties, what is good quality etc etc etc etc.  

xxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
well feel like I'm on the FET roller-coaster, started the pill last week & today received my "calendar" from the unit, looking at ET on 23/10/09 (providing frosties survive the thaw   ) This will be our last attempt at IVF/FET 7 although nervous, in a strange way whatever the outcome, I'm looking forward to being able to move forward with our lives, we've been doing the whole fertility treatment thing for 10 years with only 3 miscarriages to show for it & I'm tired of the whole thing frankly  Am trying to keep as positive as I can for this treatment, but at the same time trying to be realistic about our chances. The problem is that October seems like such a long time away........still we're off to Greece at the end of the week for a lovely few days of lying in the sun, swimming in the Med & enjoying being together before all the madness starts up again  Hope everyone else is doing OK in the run up to their treatments 
Suzy x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi All

Looks like we have quite a nice few people already. I think my actual et will be beginning of November. Hope i'm not one of the last...

Suzy - have a wonderful time in Greece! Sounds like you are well on the way with your tx. I know what you mean about wanting to just get on life. It really takes over.

Hackers - glad things are moving already. I had my follow up appt last week and asked about my grades. They could change after defrosting, but good to know the grades beforehand. With my last FET the first 2 I defrosted were fine and even gained 1 - 2 cells each. Hoping I get 2 good ones to transfer from my last 3.

Gina - sorry about you mc hun. I had the same - bfp in may from fet and then mc in July. Had to have an erpc. I too am waiting for my first af.

Sunbeam - bad news about your computer, but at least we're still in the early stages. Have a nice weekend.


Lynn sorry about your mc too. Seems to have been a bad time for it. There was a sudden influx of erpcs at the hospital when i had mine. Not sure why there have been so many mc's lately.

Karen, Peg and everyone else - hope you're all ok!


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Cheers Annieline - its all very confusing.  Yeah I heard that they can change grades improve or go the other way.  God above its all really hard this.


xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone, Karen55, Sunbean, Hackers, Gina, Suzy, Peg and Annieline. sorry of I have missed someone.

I understand some of you have already started your treatment, good luck to you all. I am hoping to loss bit of weight so I am on a special diet to improve my immune system. Not looking forward to the treatment but trying to stay very positive like the last treatment which really helped. 

Annieline, I don't think you will be the last person to have treatment, everyone treatment might be different, delays with the lining of the uterus wall or drugs etc... 

I know some of you might be concern about the FET, my consultant informs me that the eggs that have gone through the thaw are far more stronger than fresh eggs especially if they survive, so that's good news for us all!!!!

Take care for now.

Lynn E


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Girls

Gina so sorry to hear of MC..........it really is so hard.........well I was initially VERY negative about FET but no more positive after reading some success stories on here!

Hey Lynn E I am also trying to cut down.....what is your diet for the immune system?

Suzy you lucky thing have a great hol!!!!!!!!!!!

Abig Hi to Karen, Hackers, Peg and Annieline..........how are you chicks

Well Im off to Manchester for weekend and will try to get on internet but if not chat on Mon nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have a great weekend girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

just a quick hello to everyone!!!         

and sending you all         and lots of            and love  xxxxxx
peg xxxxxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well!

I have a dilema! AF arrived 2 days ago - my first since my mc in July. I am going on holiday on 1st Oct for 2 weeks, so didn't think i'd be able to fit another fet in before i go, but now that af has arrived i am wondering whether to go for it on day 21 of this cycle? They did say i could start on my first af after mc, and i should just about fit it in before the 1st Oct... or should i wait until i get back? What do you think?
A x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie from me.

Annieline - Oh god now that is a question.  It depends on how you are feeling I suppose. If it was me I would wait until I got back from my hols nice and chilled.  Like I said it depends hun.    It seems a little rushed before your hols and if it does not work will you be upset etc etc etc.

Sorry I'm rubbish but I hope it kinda helps.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi anneiline!  oh sweets wot a dilema! i know you are itching to start ,but like hackers if it was me may be the holiday will be lovely and relaxing before the roller coaster starts? also are you flying any where? i would'nt want to get on a plane after et or in the early weeks of pregnancy. i don't know the medical facts but i woudn't want to risk it .tough one hun ! i'm sure you'll make the right descision though .   
peg xxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya Annieline,

This is a dilema alright...........think if it was me I would go on my hol have a ball and then come back relaxed for FET!!!!!!!!!  

Hi to the rest of you girlies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies. Glad you all said the same thing!
I have come to that decision too. We are going to Turkey and I really want to enjoy those 2 weeks so will start when we get back. Would be awful no a) not drink, or b) be depressed because it hasn't worked when we have been looking forward to our hols.

Hope you're all well!
A x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Annieline - Yeah that was I was trying to say you will be all nice and chilled when you get back and start again.  You deserved a break hun.

Sunbeam - Hi you, have a great time in not so sunny Manchester   .  I work in Manchester.

x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok?
I have another question... during my review, my cons mentioned doing a lupus anticoagulant and antibody test with the view to using heparin/baby aspirin in my next cycle. She has left the decision up to me because i have only had one miscarriage. At first i thought it probably wasn't worth it (£120), but the more i think about it, i think why not? It could save wasting my last 3 frosties if it turns out there is an issue there.
What do you think? Has anyone used heparin and had success?
Ax


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi  Everyone

Annielinee, 

I had the test done 3 years ago because my consultant advised me to have it done, to eliminate any problems stopping me getting pregnant. The test did cost a lot of money to have it done and I did not think it was worth it. The test came back negative - few people have the killer cells, a very, very, very small percentage of the population. I would hold back having done until you have had one more treatment using FET.

With regards to my diet I am using the one recommended by Zita West, high fibre diet that's all nothing special. 
Take care for now ladies.

Lynn E


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi anneiline! i reckon if it's £120 , then thats quite a small amount to pay in the grand scheme of things.Might save you alot in the long run.cash and of course yr very precious frosties. i would go for it. my friend had 5 mc and then used heparin and now has a healthy 2 month girl!I hope they offer all the tests in the world to me!
xxxxx
peg xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I agree with both of you (but still no closer to deciding, lol)
Peg - do you know at what stage your friend had her mc's?

How is everyone else doing? Anyone got any appt's coming up? 
A x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Have decided to have the test. As you say Peg, it's only £120 and normally consultants are a bit slow to investigate, so I think it would be nice to know there is or isn't something wrong.
A x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello ladies

Mind if I join you?

I've just had a BFN last week from my first IVF.  Got follow up appointment in September and am very much hoping we'll be able to try with our 2 frosties at the start of Oct.  Still reeling of course from the BFN, but finding it helps to be able to look forward to the FET.  

Mrs Rock xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all

Been a bit quiet since I first posted but now the countdown is on and next sunday I start DR again  

Last time I confided in family but found that put the pressure on so this time very much    !!

I've got a question for you ladies.....I have been advised to take aspirin, been about two months now in prep for next tx and I seem to be constantly havng hot flushes - has anyone else had this??

 to all

Izzy x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I've been looking at this site for ages but this is the 1st time I've done anything about it, so i hope I've done things correct.

I've just had my 1st IVF cycle and got a negative on 2nd July following 1 Blastocyst transfer  . We have 1 more Blastocyst in the freezer and are hoping to have this one transferred in Oct 09.

I've been today for a follow up appt (7 weeks later) to discuss my BFN and plan next step (feel more confused than before i went) 

How long does it take for AF to arrive after a IVF cycle, not had one since 2nd July. They want to give me meds to induce AF but don't know whether to do this or just wait for nature. (I'm normally between 30-35 days).

Any suggestions  

P.S Does anybody else get annoyed when people try and give you advice when they haven't got a clue. I woz told last week that eating too much cereal can affect your fertility


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lea

After my last one it took 9 weeks! and I am normally 35 days too although as soon as I went to see nurse about meds to induce it, it came 

Good luck with the Blast trf in Oct  

Never heard about cereal before, whats that all about  

Izzy
x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls

A big welcome goes out to Mrs Rock and Lea P...........sorry to hear what happened.......hopefully Oct will be the answer to all our prayers!!!!!!!!!!

Annieline glad you made your decision.......I think its for the best and you will be refreshed for treatment!!!!!!!!!

Hackers just back this evening............I LOVE MANCHESTER!!!!!!!!!!!  My sister lives there and try to visit when I can!  Took my son (10 years) for a tour of Old Trafford on Friday and then to the match on Sun.  Im not a fan but thought the match was fantastic...........My wee boy loves them!!!!!!!!!!!

Hows all?


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

God I'm so tired went swimming before work this morning just want to get into some sort of shape before my appointment next week.

LeaP - Sorry about your BFN.  In relation to the advice some people should shut up.  Seriously as if eating too much cereal does you harm.  God above.

Sunbeam - Glad you enjoyed yourself I just get fed up of the place unfortunately probably because I work in Manchester.  The only time I like it is Christmas.  Ewwwwwwwww my DP went last year being a Man U fan not for me thanks....LOL

Better get some work done.

xxxxx


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello All,


Izzybear - I got a phone call off my aunty who had been talking to some random women who had IVF and she said eating too much cereal can reduce your fertility but couldn't expand on this. I've heard it all now... ha ha. 

I've had so much "Advice" off people it just goes in one ear and straight out the other. In fact i might write a book and call it "Try not to get too stressed" or maybe "If you stop trying in will happen" or "You just need to relax" - ha ha.  I know people mean well but it drives me mad...  

Lea
xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

My goodness I know that feeling  about being told "try and relax" when TTC.  

I heard that from a very good friend of mine who said she'd read in the paper that the woman's mood makes a big difference and that I should "just relax and not stress about it".  This after over a year of trying religiously month after month after heartbreaking month, from someone who got pg after a 1-time condom accident with a her bf, despite taking the morning after pill, and she had a termination which I supported her through.  Not the person I wanted fertility advice from, had to sit on my hands to keep from slapping someone................................. 

Gosh, where did THAT rant come from?  I must say I feel better for it though!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi All!

Hi Mrs Rock and Lea! Welcome to the thread!

How is everyone doing?

Well, totally contrary to what i decided, i am actually starting downregging now on 31st August!! ET will be last week of Sep. It turned out that i wouldn't be able to fit in my last FET due to one thing or another happening at work etc until about Dec, so would be risking having to pay for another year's storage which i didn't want to have to do. I called the clinic who said it would be fine to start on day 21 of this cycle (I am on day 8 today on first cycle after erpc last month). I am actually really pleased, and will still do my anti immune/anti coagulant test at my first scan.

I have 3 x grade 2, day 3 embies left. Two 8-cell and One 5-cell. OMG can't believe i'm doing this again!
A x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Annieline - Good Luck, hope your dreams come true. What does erpc mean, soz I'm a newbie and I'm just getting the hang of the abbreviations etc.

Mrs Rock - Its good to rant, stops us from going mad. I seem to have very fertile friends too. They just have to sit on a dirty tissue and get pregnant - ha ha. My mates have had 9 new babies in the last 18 months - no pressure!!!. I'm a very good actress, been to all the christenings and 1st b'day parties, i look like a picture of happiness but inside I'm going mad. My positive mental attitude keeps me going but i have my little 5 min rants then I'm OK again. Luckily my husband is Mr Relax so he keeps me chilled.

Fingers and toes crossed for you all  

Lea

x x x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Evening girls,

Mrs Rock dont get me started on advice im sick of people saying that wee boy of yours needs abrother or a sister.........little do they know its the thing I want most in the world............people can be so inconsiderate and should shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its got to the stage I just say I dont want children coldly just to shut people up and to save me telling my business which sends me into tears!!!!!!!!!!!

Hackers your a good one!!!!!!  

Lea p hows u?

Annieline glad you made your decision..........you have to do what you feel is right!!!!!!

Hi also to Lynn, Karen, Suzy, Peg, Izzybear and Gina (sorry if I missed anyone!!!!!!).

Nite SB


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

hey girls any news


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girls ! just checking in! and sending you all some                                                         and                                   that this is gonna a be a really lucky special thread!!!!!!!
catch up later! 

peg xxxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Peg I get a good feeling about this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Lets' keep up the positive energy girls - loads of bumps and swollen ankles.

Lynn E


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I went swimming again this morning it helps me relax.

I have my follow up appt on Tuesday (25th August) so hopefully will let you know the script etc and I hope to be starting in October (fingers crossed).

Hope you guys are fine n dandy.

x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

hey all
I hope you don't mind I ahve posted this on another FET thread as well, am desperate for some input as I'm going round in circle thinking about how many to put back on FET in Oct....


We have just had BFN 2 weeks ago from our 1st fresh cycle.  We had 1 5 day blast put back which we were told was top notch but it didn't take   

We have 2 more blasts frozen which were good but not as good as the one we had put back.  It seems reasonable to put both back this time (if they both thaw ok), as if the better one didn't stick surely these two have even less chance.  But my issue is that I have a really bad back and am plannning surgery to help it as soon as I have managed a pregnancy, whenever that turns out to be, and I am really worried about the extra damage that the extra weight of a twin pregnancy could cause me.  Already been warned that an ordinary pregnancy will cause it to deteriorate faster but have decided I can put up with that risk.  But twins would probably be even worse and the surgery can't fix it entirely.

But I SO want it to work.....NOW....I know you'll all understand that feeling.

Any thoughts?  And was also wondering whether the clinic is likely to thaw both anyway, just in case one is not viable, or do they thaw them one at a time as needed, or what.....so many questions .

Will discuss with clinic of course but my appt is not until Sept and all these thoughts just won't go away
thanks


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning All!  

Mrs Rock - what a dilema! If it wasn't for the surgery i would deffo say put both back. 

If your dilema is due to medical reasons, i would only transfer 1. There is no point putting yourself through anything that can be damaging - especially to your back.

They will probably defrost one if you ask them, and if it thaws ok they will transfer it, if it doesn't then they can defrost the other (it doesn't take long to defrost them).

Hackers - good luck for your follow up next week!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

How do you all feel about me doing a table of where we are all at? I did one on our May thread and found it useful to see where everyone was at?

Let me know if you do, and i will get one started.
A x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Annieline.

Think a Hall of Fame is a great idea!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Annieline that would be cool..........thanks so much I would be no help at all as I can just about type!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hackers all the best for Tues!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will be on to see how all goes!!!!!!

Mrs Rocks what a tricky one.........honest answer is I dont know why dont you seek an appt with an orthopaedic specialist to look at your options.  Not sure on my facts but maybe you could wear some kind of support on your growing bump to support your back  Treatment really pickles your head.....doesnt it?


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say nite chat tomorrow!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Guys

Please let me know if you have any amendments/further info to add into our hall of fame. 

GOOD LUCK to us all this month! Let's all please end up with our sticky bfp's!
A x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Annieline

I think the hall of fame is a great idea, see where everyone is....

Hackers - Hope all goes well for your appt for Tues!

Peg & Sunbeam - I agree, let hope this is a really specal thread  

I start all over again with DR tomorrow, oh the joys   

 to everyone, hope you have a great weekend

Izzy x


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.  Not been on lately but here's a quick update for my FET.  I made a mistake - I have 7 frosties left.  Been to see DR - waiting for AF and then will be scanned on day 10.  If all is well then off we go - so i may be in September - Fingers crossed!  

Have started my jnr asprin so feeling pro-active!  Have some Crinone left from the last time - Yipee!


Take care all  x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Ladies I will let you all know what they say etc tomorrow.  Just dreading it oooooooooooofff could not sleep at all last night not good just kept waking up with a real sweat on.  


xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girlies!!!!!
anneiline gr8 hall of fame hun!my fet will prob be in oct! 
gina! i got crinone left too! 
hackers good luck with tom ! 
mrs rock, hope you ok. wot a difficult descision to make. 
izzy bear good luck with yr d.regging! back on the old roller coaster! 
hi sunbeam! gr8 thread u started!!!!! 
hi karen,and jinksy !not long now chicks! 
hi suzydean, lynn and leap will get there soon enough! 

i had call from clinic today! my nkcell test is back and its normal!!!!! thinking this is good! however also thinking that if they had come back abnormal then at least we could do something about it and that might be the reason for it not working
! now there seems to be no reason! you know just down to me and the little embies! which havn't worked before for 5 times? so i feel a little gutted that there were normal as now we've done every thing we can! sorry to waffle! but do you know wot i mean? 

but i'm gonna stay positive and carry on preparing for oct! you know eating healthy , excersizing, no alcohol
etc! and hope for the best!

bye for now ladies xxxxxxxxxx
peg


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all  
i start dr on the 8th sept 
fet around 19th oct 
gd luck 2 all n please add me 2 ur list 
thanks   

not 2 gr8 wiv pc n forums but will do my best 2 get on ere n chat girls ok


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Lisa

Welcome and good luck

Izzybear
x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Good Luck to you all who have started DR and those who are due to start in the next couple of weeks. I'm going on holiday on Monday to try and RELAX so won't be on here for a couple of weeks. Might even treat myself to a drink - not drank since Dec 2008.

Still no AF since my IVF, 8 weeks now, spent 2.5 years hoping it didn't arrive now i'm waiting in anticipation for it. It'll prob arrive the day i go on hols - typical.

Take Care, Speak Soon  

Lea P

P.S Has anyone had medication to help start AF, if so, what's it like or should i just wait for nature? It seems like the longest wait ever coz i need to have another AF after this before i start DR.


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lea

My AF took 9weeks to arrive following ERPC from last cycle. Just as I went to hospital to ask for some starting drugs, it turned up. Typical eh?!  Seriously though they can give you something to get you started but sorry I dunno what its like

A holiday sounds lovely, just what you need to relax before you start again  Have a lovely time and here's hoping that AF turns up so you can get started when you get back    

Izzybear
x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Izzybear

I think i'll just wait for nature, my body has obviously been through a very busy time (produced 20 eggs). I think AF will arrive when my body is ready, i'm just eager to get started but dread the thought off MORE medication.

Speak when i get back from my hols, I'm celebrating my 30th on Sunday - its nice to think about something normal for a change.

Take Care

Lea


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Lisa welcome!

Lea - have a fab holiday hun!!
A x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Lisa a very big welcome to ya!!!!!!!!!

Lea P welcome to my NO AF CLUB..........Im so annoyed.  It has been 7 1/2 weeks from my last Af...this must be due to May treatment..........am I to early to contact Hosp to get meds to get me started  Enjoy your hols!!!!!!!!!!

Hackers hope went well today!!!!!!!!!!!

Annieline just love the chart!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cant wait to put my final details on it!!!!!!!!!!

Izzybear hows it going with the DR'ing........are you a bit mad yet

Hi to everyone else!!!!!!  How r u all??


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Peg I think that is fantastic news about your test result, but you have got to stop over analysing!!!!!!!!!  The treatments you have had just sadly werent meant to be...........I am feeling real positive for you this time and send you lots of babydust!!!!!!!!!                              

Think         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

All is quiet on here tonite........nite girls!


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx sunbeam!!!!!! you are sooooooooooo right! i analyze every thing toooooooooo much!I promise tom stay positive!!!!!!!!
hope you ok honey!
hi to everyone else!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                                                                         
peg xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Ok ok well I will be starting my FET in September when my AF arrives.  I think they call it medicated as I have to have injections on day 21 of my period, then I need to go for blood test and a scan to see the lining of the womb is good etc, then take tablets.  In all I will only need to visit St Marys 3 or 4 times as she said to me the nurse "you have done the hard bit".    

I have 6 frosties on ice.  They will be thawing 4 of them, on the day of the thaw if say 2 are not doing so good they will thaw my other 2.  I asked her about the success of FET.  She said its more or less the same as ICIS depends on the quality of the frosties.  In fact they can get better on thaw, well I'm hoping mine do anyway.  They are the same quality as the ones I had put back in May this year.

I hope all the above makes sense oooooooooooooooofffffffffffffffffff its gets really complicated.  Had a lovely lunch with DP in Manchester.

Hope you are all doing well.

xxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Ladies

Hackers - good news that you got start dates, it'll soon roll round

Peg - great that your test results all back ok - don't analyse and worry 

Annieline - I 'm sure my   's are 3 day and all same quality but can't remember as too much going on back then!!

Big   to everyone else

I am now on day 4 of DR, first few days was a bit odd but now back into a stabbing routine   

Take care
Izzy x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

ta all 4 nice welcome   
im sure ill get 2 be on ere more while doin fet   
love 2 all n take care 
oh on the list i c i av ?? i av 2 frosties   

speak soon


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all - hope you don't mind but was wondering if I could come and play with your gang!!!!

I had a BFN in may following our fresh IVF and have just got home from a planning appt.

We have 3 snow baby blasts and i will be starting to D/R on Sept 7. Due to clinic being busy might need to D/R for 3 weeks so possible E/T is penciled in for week of Oct 12th.

I feel so diff on this go having done it before. I did everything I could have done last time - followed everthing to the letter. Only ate organic, had no alcohol or caffine from christmas onwards so this time i am relaxing and am going to try to enjoy 'doing something'. 

   to us all.

Liz XXX


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Liz, welcome to the thread

Sorry to hear about your BFN, hope this new cycle is the one for you   

Hiya to everyone else

Izzybear
x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Sunbeam - I went to the hospital on 17th Aug so by that point i had no AF for 6 weeks ish and she was happy to give me meds but i was reluctant to have MORE meds so she said it AF hadn't arrived in the next 2 weeks or so i could go to my GP and get prescribed, so she wrote the medication down for me to take to my GP. So its been 8 weeks and 1 day now but i go on holiday on Monday and i just know AF will arrive then - typical. If not i'm only away for a week, so if no luck i'll go to my GP when i get back. I need to ring the hospital on day 1 of my next AF not this one, so i might be looking at FET NOV at this rate.

Lisa G - You're like me, feeling alot more relaxed this time. I think when its you first experience of IVF etc you don't know what to expect, both my DH and myself stop drinking after Christmas (not that we drank much anyway), we don't smoke, eat healthy etc so our bodies were healthy but because we almost put our lives on hold for 8 months ish i felt i was 'demented' and became a big stress head plus everybody and their cat new what was going on - BIG mistake in telling people. So this time, the only person we're telling about our FET is my mum, and i try and keep positive. I'm going to join the gym after my hols and get superfit, i'm not unfit but could be better. Hopefully, Billy the Blastocyst will implant, if not, we'll try again.

Take Care Everybody

Lea

x x x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

hi lea,

We have also decided not to tell anyone this time. When we had our BFN I was more worried about telling everyone else than worrying about what me and DH were going through. I am an only child  and my dad died when I was 12 so me and my mum are really close. I love her to bits but she is absoultely hopeless where i am concerned. On my last cycle she wouldn't let me lift a finger and would burst into tears whenever she saw a baby! Not to mention the huge amount of baby clothes she had knitted!!!!I think she went through it as much as us so i have decided not to tell her. It is really hard decision because we are so close but I don't want to put her through it again. Whether I will feel the same way when it starts I don't know. 

I teach so have had a fab holiday but have put on so much wait. I hadn't lost it from my other tx so I too will be trying to get fit. Started yesterday - spend the afternoon watching the shopping channel to decided which exercize machine to buy 

Spare room is like a Gym anyway - DH says if I hang anymore clothes on my cross trainer he will throw it out 

Good luck to us all

Liz XXXXX


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

I think you're making the right decision by keeping quiet, i felt like i let everyone down when i told them i wasn't pregnant and comments when can you try again just upset me more, so the less people know the better. At least people have stopped asking us "when are you 2 having a baby?" now and people know not to even discuss it with me. To be honest, i got bored of explaining the whole process to people, i just about understand it myself. 

I'm a nurse and made sure i never went on the internet before my treatment because i know what I'm like and i would of got even more stressed out. I felt confident all the way through my treatment but as soon as the embryo went back in i felt completely different, i just knew it wasn't meant to be. The fact that they were walking round the room with it in a syringe didn't fill me with much confidence either plus it took them ages to transfer it and in the end they had to get a "introducer" because i have a off centre womb (alot off women do apparently?  ).

At least next time they can get the introducer ready in advance so overall I'm feeling alot more relaxed and positive this time round.

I'm out tonight in Liverpool to celebrate my 30th Birthday, first time I've drank since Dec 2008. I'm looking forward to enjoying myself but i almost feel guilty for drinking  .

Speak Soon

Lea

x x x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lea P

Enjoy yourself tonight, if you don't normally drink have we got to watch out on the news for a drunken shandypants report from Liverpool!!!! Have a great time  



Izzybear
x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lea p

If you haven't drank since then you will be plastered   Would love to see it.
have a fab time.

Don't do anything you will regret - if you will regret it wait till you and everyone else is so drunk that no-one will remember!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Lea P      for the BIG 30!!!!!!!!    Hope you had a great night and enjoyed having a few well deserved cocktails!!!!!!!!!!!

LizG you are very welcome!!!!!!!!!!  I think you are right and just imagine the suprise for your mum with a   sending you lots of babydust for it            !!!!!!!!

Izzy hope the DR is going well!!!!

Hackers great to hear you got your dates!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else what u all up to this weekend??  I am going to sit in with my beloved and get a chinese and lots of icecream and watch the x factor hopefuls!!!!!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Sunbeam

I have been watching x factor too, love it.  Need a laugh with all this going on.   

Today I have felt absolutely dreadful, really sick and yukky, started when I got up and still going and I'm only a week into the DR!!, didn't have any symptoms last time so this time have got double  

Hi to everyone else

Izzy x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Izzy poor you honey..........doesn't DR'ing do the strangest things to ya??

Well watched X Factor.........oh I cringe when I see those poor souls making fools of themselves.........wasnt the three girls and the man at the end whos brother died brill!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im really bad at remembering names but the girls sang Toxic.

Well after that we went to cinema.....just back went to see Final Destination in 3D......ohh freaky!!!!!!!!!  Hope I sleep!!!!!!!!!

Izzy I do hope your symptoms ease and dont get any worse but think on the bright side you will have a lovely bonny baby this time next year!!!!!!!!!!!

Nite Nite

SB


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I can't remember all your names. I am will be due start my treatment on the 12 October which will require me taking one Leuproude injection (one time) followed by Prognova and then Gestrone.    I shall take a series of baby Aspirin just be be on the safe side, also because I hear is good to take while undergoing treatment. I hope all my 6 frozies are doing well since the last time I saw them. Not feeling nervous at the moment, taking things easy.  Loads to sort before I go aboard again for my treatment. 

It seems everyone is doing fine, can't wait to see how many BNP on this thread in forthcoming weeks or month. 

Take care for now. Will keep you all posted.

Lynn E


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Thanks for the birthday wishes, i've had a fab 30th and survived my first drinking session since Dec 2008. I'm off to sunny Turkey tomorrow for a nice relax with my DH.

Izzybear -  Sorry to hear your feeling poorly, hope things get better for you  

Speak to you all Soon

Lea

x x x


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi girlies.... just found your thread.  I got my golden ticket in the post on Sat. ref FET for Sept. 
My period will come around 27th so i guess my sniffs will start mid Oct.  

Am looking forward to it all starting up again, but am apprehensive about the affect it has on the body and mind.  I really let myself go after failed FET in march, have been eating so badly and put on nearly a stone in weight.  I am hoping muster up some will power from 2moro morn!!!  

(Not easy when Asda has all their bags of M&M's, etc for £1.)

Glad there are so many of us to support each other.

Trin
x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Great to see a load of us ready and waiting - I am also on the IVF Wales board which is going really well at mo so lets hope the   happen for us all.

I am hopeless at remebering everyones names and stages but i hope you are all keeping it together  

Trin, I know what you mean about letting yourself go. I put on soooo much wait during treatment I only fitted into my PJ's (good excuse not to get dressed and leave the house ) After our failed go I have eaten utter crap and have continued to grow in places I shouldn't have. Have also just come home from all inclusive in Cuba - with lush food - so onto a real loser really!!! oh well 

Went to see 'Inglourious Basterds' last night - fab film. Well worth a look (so was the ben & jerry;s ice cream and popcorn!!!)
take care all

XX


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

I also saw the 'Inglourious Basterds'  also last night, what a fab film. 

Lynn E.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey morning girls,

Just a little update rand my hospital yesterday to say that I have been having (sorry if too much info) dark old blood but only staining.  Nurse said this is not counted as a period and if I dont get AF before the end of the week im to phone them back.

Will get chatting to you later just going out!

SB


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone, hope you're all ok & had a good bank holiday weekend

Lea P & Sunbeam - thanks for messages, still feeling bad. DH took me for a weekend of retail therapy which distracted me for a bit and stopped me moaning to him about every symptom    Hoping that yukkiness also means AF coming (and going) before baseline appt next weekend although I know not everything goes exactly to plan in this game 

 trinity & Lynn e, welcome and good luck

Izzybear
x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls just wanted to pop in to say hi to you all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Well I'm definitely due to start at the end of Sept/beginning of Oct got my letter yesterday morning.  

I have a question for you guys do you know the grades of your frosties? I'm really confused at what are good and what are not so good.

Sorry just being a thick bird at the moment.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Hackers
Glad you got your dates through, it's so good to have a plan isn't it?  I don't know the grades of my frosties either, I did ask for an embryologist to call me to discuss it but of course no one has!  But got consulation coming up on Monday now so should find out then.  

If your clinic have told you grades you do need to ask how their grading system works, they don't all seem to use the same one, so for example grade 1 could mean either top grade or lowest grade depending on how they do it.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Hackers

You are not a thick bird!!!!!!!!!  Well I know I have 3 snow babies on ice all grade B x 8 cell.  This is apparently good at our hosp.  A being the best grade and the no. of cells at 8 is good for having been frozen on day 3.  My Dr told us that they have a 70-80% chance of survivlal and they can even get better when they are thawed!

Im so glad you have got your schedule!  Still no definite AF for me looks like I will have to call clinic, think I will tomorrow and hopefully they will give me something to bring it on!!!!!!!

Hi to all!!!!!!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you all have had a nice week. Have just returned from a lovely week in Devon. Am on day 7 of downregging i think. Hoping af will arrive over the weekend in time for my first scan on Thursday. Hope everything is working as it should!

Welcome to the newies. Have updated the chart.
A x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Sods law - times you dont want eht there she is - times when you need her to show - nowhere to be bloody seen  .

Hope everyone is doing ok wherever you are in your cycle (am hopeless at remembering - read back and then forget by the time I come to post  )

I am starting to get excited now. Starting d/r on Mon. Bit concerned though because last time had to D/R for about 12 days before   show herself and it lasted for nearly a week. This time they have booked my in for my baseline scan on the 18 with is only 11 days later? Even if she has arrived, can't see it being finished. What do they do then Just delay your next part??

Take care everyone XXXX


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Name No. embs left ET date OTD

Jinxy 9 x day 3 7th Sep 
Karen55 2 x blasts 22nd Sep 
Annieline 3 x day 3 (grade 2, 2 x 8-cell, 1 x 5-cell) 23rd Sep 
GinaD 7 x day ? Sep 
Hackers 6 x day 2 Sep  
Sunbeam 3 x day 3 (grade B, 8-cell) beg Oct  
Izzybear 10 x day 3 beg Oct 
Mrs Rock 2 x blasts beg Oct 
LizG 3 x blasts 12th Oct 
xxx Lisa xxx 2 x ? 19th Oct 
Suzydean 2 x day ? 23rd Oct 
LynnE 6 x day ? 31st Oct 
LeaP 1 x blast Oct 
Peg2 3 x day ? Oct 
Trinity ?? Oct


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

I hope all is well. I have know been given a date when I am expecting my egg transfer to take place is now 31 October.  So Annieline I would be grateful you could update your a treatment chart.  Thanks.

Have a nice weeknd, everyone.

Lynne E.


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning all!

Lynn - all added.

Jinxy - good luck for et today? Is it still today as planned? Please let us know how you get on.

Karen - how are you feeling? Have you had af yet? I am hoping for af to arrive in the next 2 days in order to have my down regging scan on Thursday. How has your downregging been? I feel fine this time. Hardly know it's going on really. Can't believe it is just over 2 weeks (hopefully) until et!
A x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Jinxy

Good luck for ET today

Izzy x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Hope all is well, I'm back from sunny Turkey now, had a fab time. My AF arrived on day 2 as i predicted so only one more AF and I'll be back on the fertility train. I'm desperate to get started but dreading it at the same time, i keep panicking that I'll have all my meds then Billy the Blastocyst doesn't survive the thawing process and that will be that - i know I'm worrying about things that are out of my control but can't help myself  .

How is everybody else?? Hope you're all happy bunnies and not going to insane.

Lea

x x x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Lea

Glad you had a nice time in Turkey! Whereabouts did you go? I'm off to Olu Deniz in 3 weeks time (yay!)

I think my af will be here today. Hopefully, as then i can have my downregging scan on Thursday!

How is everyone doing?
A x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Annieline,

We went Turgretries (near Bodrum), it was lovely, just what the doctor ordered, nice relax, we actually did nothing which is unlike us because we like going looking at things but we could not be bothered. I'm glad my AF arrived after a 9 week wait so feel abit normal again, just hope next AF is on time and back to my normal 30-35 days.

Hope your scan goes well on Thurs.

Are you having a natural or medicated FET. If so, or if anyone else is having a medicated FET, what day do you start DR and how long for or does it depend? Just trying to work out if my AF arrives as normal (in 4 weeks) will i have FET in Oct or Nov? 

Jinxy - Hope your ET went ok?

Izzy - Are you feeling any better?

Hope you're all ok

Lea

x x x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lea P

Sounds like you had a good holiday

The symptoms have passed and all ok again thanks, I am on medicated and in answer to your Q? - I started on day 21 but had read on here of others starting on different dates, all depends on your consultant/results blah blah....sorry if that doesn't fully answer it.  If you've just had one AF, couldn't you start on this cycle  or have you gotta wait for the next one  

 to everyone else

Izzy
x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Jinxy hope all went well with ET!!!!!!!

Glad you had a great hol Lea P!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are so lucky to be going away too Annieline!!!!!!!!!

Hi Izzybears hows things

Hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Sunbeam

Things are good ta - what about you?

Have got Baseline next week so taking each little step as a mini milestone otherwise time seems to be going sooooooooooooo slowly!!

Izzy
x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys!

Well, af arrived slowly yesterday, so scan all on for tomorrow morning at 9.15am. Not looking forward to having it whilst bleeding, but hey - they all know me well there now and they request that it is done on day 2 or 3, so must be used to it  

Lea - Turgetreis is on my list. My grandparents go there and love it. I adore Turkey.
I too started down regging (sniffing) on day 21 of my cycle. I have a down regging scan on day 2 or 3 of next bleed (i'm doing medicated again) and if my lining is thin and ovaries quiet tomorrow then i will start my estrogen tabs. Last time I took the tabs for about 14 days or so before i had et i think.
A x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

I hope you are all well.  Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww I wanna go away  

Just popped on to say Hi n best get back to work grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


xxxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning All!

Had my down regging scan this morning and all is good - yay! I have started my estrogen tabs (3 x daily) and have my next scan on Thursday. 

Karen - how are you doing hun? Have you had your down regging scan yet?
A x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Annieline
I am waiting for AF so I can start downregging for FET on day 21.  How are you finding the downregging plus oestrogen?  When I downregged for the fresh cycle I felt extremely tired and depressed and the skin on my face seemed to get so dry and thin.  I've been told that taking the oestrogen tabs means you get fewer side effects from the down reg - what do you think? Although I guess it might take a few more days of tabs to make any difference to how you feel?


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Mrs Rock

I found the d-ing fine all 3 times really. Have had horrendously bad skin this time though. Have started to feel tired the last couple of days, but just soooo pleased to be underway again. To be honest I didn't really get many side effects from the estrogen last time either. Hope your af arrives soon so you can start too.
A x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi guys!!!!!!! 
havn't been on here for afes! just been to portugal for 10 days which was gr8! then had family wedding at the weekend! enjoyed lots of champagne! now thats me done! back to being healthy! 
i started my oestrogen tablets 3 times a day on thurs! 
feeling mixed emotions! bit down today prob due to come down from massive build up to my cousin's wedding! ( was amazing!)but prob the tablets too!
nervous that its not going to work again. 
Got my first councilling sess on wed! can't wait! have been on the list since march! blimin nhs!  
hopefully she'll help me with my negative thoughts!I have this feeling that my mind is so full of the last 5 years of c**P am so up and down , she might clear it? you know as much as you really want to be positive and all my friends think i'm so strong and positive, theres a part of me that needs to crack, i think?bl**dy hard work staying positive for so long!do u guys know wot i mean? 
still undecided and confused re nk cells test. have sent my results to ARGC for second opinion. Don't want to waste our frozen embyos and go thru all that if they think i really should have further tests, ( they are advocates to the nk cell theory where as my consultant is not)

hope you guys all doing well  
any one heard from jinxy? how did her ET go?
karen! not long now!!!!!  
annieline you too! and your table is gr8! well donr you! x  

you ok gina and hackers?  
hi subeam izzy bear and mrs rock!  
liz lisa and suzy dean how you doing?  
lyn leaP and trinity hows it goin?  

its all cold and wintry and time to fish my uggs out me thinks!  
hope you are all well! 
catch you later xxxxxx


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Just checking to see how you're all getting on, nothing exciting happening at the mo for me just waiting for my 3rd AF which will hopefully be 2-3 weeks then i should hopefully be getting prepared for my FET.

At my clinic we start DR on day 23, my understanding of a medicated FET is as follows:

Start DR on day 23, how long is this for? 
Attend for baseline scan to see if lining of womb is thin, if OK, start Oestrogen tabs for 14 days then have ET?

Have i got this right, I've been to a planning appointment at my hospital but forgot to ask questions as usual and now I'm confused. It must have gone through one ear and straight out the other. Don't know why but if i get overloaded with too much info i seem to shut off and then think about things afterwards.

Peg 2 = I can't believe you've had to wait that long for counselling. I waited 2 weeks. I only went twice, but felt OK straight away so hopefully it helps you deal with things. I can go back at any point but OK at the moment for a change. 

Anyway if someone can explain FET as basic as possible that would be great  . 

Hope all the DR is going OK for you all, I'm going to ask for the injection this time coz that nasal spray was awful, if abit dripped out i would panic that i didn't have enough so I'd have another spray then panic in case i had to much so defo going for injection this time, got use to injecting myself in the end.

Speak Soon

Lea  

x x x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Peg
Glad you had a lovely time! You sound wonderfully refreshed! It has been quite quiet on here i guess as people are waiting for things to start. Glad you have started on your tabs. It will go quickly I think. Next scan on Thurs for me and hopefully et next week! Am praying it works too. 

Lea - you normally phone your clinic on day 1 of your nxt bleed after down regging and they scan you to make sure your ovaries are quiet and lining thin. If so, then yep, you start your hrt tabs and once endometrium is over 7/8cm then you start on progesterone. ET is a few days after starting progesterone - depending on what stage your embies were frozen (ie, mine is 4 days as my embies were frozen on day 3).

Hi to everyone else!
A x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Where are you all? Hope your all OK?

Lea

x x x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all gd luck 4 all ur diff stages girls    
we started dr last wk got baseline scan nxt weds    
then not really sure wots nxt ............ this fet is new 2 us  so any advice would be gr8  

feelin ok so far very positive but also no how things can turn around so quickly (c my signiture about me )


takin it easy n just prayin all goes well 
love 2 all n      
lisa xxxxx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi lisa!
Fet seems to go really quick! not a s stress full as ivf at all! and suddenly you're having the transfer! 
good luck with every thing and keep nice and relaxed!!!!!!

hi leaP! i know! no ones been on here for ages!!!!!

hope all you lovely girlies all hunk dory!!!!!

i'm still on my oestrogen tablets 3 times a day then stop onwed! then wait for my bleed then start takin progynova! all going well and relaxing! not feling stressed! best cycle yet for no stressy ness!

don't know if any of you guys are into art? but i've got a little shop on www.etsy.com! where i sell little oil paintings! i love painting and this relaxes me! if any of you would like to look! its really easy just google " annelimadeit" and then double click and you should be right in my shop!!! 

all the best xxxxxx
peg


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

ta peg2  
glad u gd n not feelin stressy  
my hubby likes art so when he gets home later n im home ill get him 2 av a nosey    
take care n happy paintin hun


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies, it has been really quiet on here, where is everyone? 

 xxxlisaxxx and welcome to the thread! Good luck for your baseline next week

Peg - just had a look at your paintings, very nice and if it relaxes you then thats a good thing  

Well I have now started progynova and so far no really bad symptoms   but some really yukky spots (which I normally never get)  but hey ho at least I feel ok and things are moving along    

Hope everyone is doing ok

Izzy x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Just been on the main page of unreads and was spooky to see that nearly all the first page was about twins or (mores).......

Was planning to have 2   transferred, wonder if it's a sign??!!  or am I just being


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Izzy - I'm also on a thread for the L'pool Womens and there is alot of pregnant ladies on there with twins following DET - so hopefully its a sign  .

Lisa -  Glad the DR is going ok and your not feeling too bad  .

Peg - Glad your feeling ok too 

I had a 'wobble' the other day, not been upset for ages, ok now though. My 3rd AF should arrive hopefully within the next 2 weeks so its back to buisness which i'm looking forward too (ish). Wouldn't it be great if we could just go and have our embryo's put back without having any meds. I think i'm looking at a NOV FET now so i'll be last on the list. Hopefully, the last of a long list of pregnant ladies  

I think Jinxy has had a BFP according to her signature, hope so  

Take Care

Lea

x x x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Is anyone doing acupuncture before treatment? If, so how much sessions are you having as  I am thinking of having treatment. It is suppose to be good for relaxing.

Lynn E


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi lynn!
i normally have acupuncture it is very relaxing, they say its really good to have one session just before et and one after. but if that is not convenient then then not to worry as the worry of thinking you are not having it at the right time would be worse then having it much later! if that makes sense!
my lady is really lovely!  

izzy bear ! know wot you mean about the spots. i never get them but i've go one on th side of my mouth that just won't go its hideous! blimmin hormones! 


gr8 news about jinxy then! thats a good start to this thread! 

hi to every one else  
lots love 
peg! just off down the gym! 

p.s has any one been recommended to have spirulina? its like a sea weed powder full of nutrition etc? it tastes disgusting! but i've found that if you make a smoothy with banana apple spinach cucumber ( basically any thing green!) and then save a glass of that. then add the spirulina to a small bit drink it first then finish with the nice smoothy! tastes good! refreshing and very very healthy!!!!!
suposed to be really good for us! 

xxxxx


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Sorry guys not been on ere much been poorly with cold/flu grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  I will log on later and catch up with where everyone is upto.

I'm waiting for my AF to arrive which should be this Saturday then I will phone the hospital to request the treatment etc.

Catch up later.

xxx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

peg2 said:


> p.s has any one been recommended to have spirulina? its like a sea weed powder full of nutrition etc? it tastes disgusting! but i've found that if you make a smoothy with banana apple spinach cucumber ( basically any thing green!) and then save a glass of that. then add the spirulina to a small bit drink it first then finish with the nice smoothy! tastes good! refreshing and very very healthy!!!!!
> suposed to be really good for us!


yes av heard of it 
where can we get it from n how much ?
cheers hun


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

i got  it from our whole food shop in canterbury . i expect all towns have a whole health organic type store! i got a packet for 9.99 for 250 but seems to last for ages as i only have a teaspoon each day! think it'll last me at least 6 months! WARNING it tastes gross so don't put it all yr smoothy or you'll have to drink loads yuck! i prefer to have it stronger in a small amount of smoothy so i finish it quickly!
i am feeling more energized and every one keeps commenting on how well i look! DH calls it hocus pocus witchy rubbish! but i reckon its doing some thing!!!!!! xxxxxxx

hi hackers poor u having nasty cold really gets u down doesn't it. but i guess irts better to get it now rather than around et xxxx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hocus pocus sounds gd lol      
will pop n c if i can get some 2day or 2moro


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello

please could I join in! I'm going to be starting FET in Oct. I'm due my AF in about 10 days so will phone clinic then. I guess ET will be beg/mid Nov. Anyone else planning FET about then? This will be my first FET so don't quite know what to expect.

Bibi x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hiya Bibi

It's my first FET too and so far nothing to worry about, have downregged and now on progynova.  Seems far less stressful than fresh go!


Lynn E - I had acupuncture round last fresh cycle, made me relaxed and I had it the day before trf and on trf day (afterwards) too.
I would see what your acupuncturist recommends and what you can fit in



Peg - another spot appeared today, think i'm gonna invest in a balaclava  .  

Izzy


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi girlies

Could one of you answer my query.  I will be having medicated FET.  How long does the process take? The hospital have told me I will only need to visit them about 3 or 4 times.  Its just that I’m due to ring them on Saturday when my AF arrives and request treatment but just checking the holiday chart at work and eeeeeeks loads of ppl off.

I’m very lucky that the hospital is local to my work so I use to go very early in the morning before work for bloods/scans etc.

xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Hackers

Sorry cant give you a definitive as it seems all is different depending on your circumstances and clinic but as an idea.....

I have been on DR since day 21, then had to wait for AF so I could have a baseline.  Now at day 52 and on progynova with ET expected in a couple of weeks.  I have read on the site about some quicker ones though.  

Putting a number of days on here has made it look like its been ages but it soon goes by

I have visited twice so far to collect drugs and for baseline, have got another scan then ET so 3/4 visits seems right

  

Izzy


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Bibi - I'm still waiting for my 3rd AF, hopefully it will be in the next 2 weeks, then i've got to ring the clinic so i'll be having my FET mid to end Nov probably, maybe early Dec

Whats's spirulina? What's it suppose to do?  

I'm trained in Auricular Acupuncture (ear) coz i work in substance misuse and it helps with 'cold-turkey'. I'm hoping to have it once a week once i start my treatment, apparently, Zita West recommends a session pre & post ET. If you haven't had it before you'll enjoy it, also i think there are certain clinics which specialise in fertility and they are Zita West affiliated (this is what i've been told).

Take Care

Lea

x x x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

spirulina is high in chlorophyll that helps clean out toxic metals in your body so i suppose its a really good detox! and makes you feel really energized! i read about it in " is your body baby freindly" byalan beer ( really good book!)
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Peg2 and Izzybear on the acupuncture advice, good luck ladies.

Lynn E


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

i got 2 more spots today!  agggg one on each of my cheeks!!!! gr8!  well i supose at least they balance each other out!

had a good councilling today! talked about  loads of things ! think its being really helpful!

went for a curry last night and had fish and chips today! god i feel ruff! really burby! my body didn't like it at all! i did tho! it was delish! have been eating so healthily for ages think my little body is a bit cross with me!  

hope you all really well!     
xxxxx
peg!!!!!!

heres loads of                                          and lots of                                and some                         to every one xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all well.  I have not been on for ages and so am out of touch - will catch up and then be able to do some personals!

My FET had to be delayed because my boss has made it clear that if i have any more time off work then I'd need to have formal meetings due to my sickness record.  I was signed off sick by my Dr during my first IVF as i found it so stressfull, i had early bleeding and the pain and then i ended up having a horrid MC experience so in all i was off for two months.  

She knows its IVF related but i have not told her all the details.  Any way, my big problem now is that i am having trouble getting time off for the FET.  Am allowed the scan app and then the embryo transfer appointment off only - and that has to be unpaid.  I am so worried that this will have a negative effect on my chances.  I am a teacher and so can't book holiday.  Is there anyone else who will be going back o work the day after transfer?

ET due week beg 12th Oct.  Just finished a course of Norethisterone and am waiting for AF to start the progynova.  

G  x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Gina

Sorry to hear you had such a bad time last time round and what a horrible boss.  I had about the same time off work with my last round but it didn't help as I had a MC too.

I'm currently on first FET and it's nowhere near as stressful as full IVF so try not to worry.  I know its easier said than done but just think if you are at work and keeping occupied it will make the 2ww go quicker, and shouldn't have a negative effect.  

Good luck for w/c 12th Oct, I'm the week before, here's some     for both of us

 to everyone else - hope you're all enjoying the weekend

Izzybear
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I am having my first Medicated FET with the hope of having ET at the end of Oct. I haven't been on since 2006 as I had a terrible time with IVF, I have since moved clinic and trying to put it all behind me. I am currently at Coventry CRM so if anyone else is there please let me know of your experiences. I am finding the DR hard going as I have got constant headaches and hot flushes, it will all be work it though. Had baseline scan last Tuesday but my lining wasn't thin enough, my AF had started two days previously so that may be why! have another tomorrow so I hope it will be good news.

Love and   to all.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls sorry its been so long...............I have been so busy.........my poor dad has been diagnosed with cancer and between spending time at home and at work havent had much to myself!!!!!!!!!


Well news rang clinic this am to say that despite taking provera three weeks ago I still hadnt had a period from July 5th..............they told me to come down for a scan there and then, was waiting for over an hour and began having shocking stomach cramps and get this went to the loo and hey presto there was my AF.  When I went into the DR she said she would put me on the pill from today and they around the 20th Oct I will begin to take other tablets.  So ET is now the 3rd of Nov!!!!!!!!!!  Please add me to the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Must go to bed work in am........chat soon SBxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

Sunbeam - so sorry to hear about your dad.    Hope you are coping.    But at least you have some hope for 2nd Nov...  

Sambuca - so whats the news on the scan?  Lets hope you're good to go...  

Izzybear - good luck for next week then...   .  FET does seem less stressful than the full IVF shebang!  But it never helps when the boss is being tricky.  Mind you, mine seems a bit more understanding lately - still have to take the time off unpaid though - hey ho!

I have a bit of a worry.  Does any one know when in the cycle we shuld actually have the FET?  I am having a dopplar scan on day 16 of my cycle and then having the transfer on a date to be decided after that.  it seems a bit late to me though...any thoughts?

Take care ladies

x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sunbeam     for you and your Dad

Sambuca  , how'd it go today?

Well now on 4 progynova's a day and don't I know it..feel like  still, seeing clinic at weekend to make sure all ok for ET next week so trying not to think about it........

Izzy
x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, it seems that we are all in the process of having treatment or just had treatment, very exciting time for us all. I am doing fine, only 4 weeks to go before I am off to South Africa for my FET, trying very had not to comfort eat as me and DH know we are giving ourselves only 1 more after this and then all curtains close after that. Sometimes it is very hard to stay positive after one had slot of treatment.        Take care ladies for now. Lynn E


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

Izzybear said:


> Hi everyone
> Well now on 4 progynova's a day and don't I know it..feel like  still, seeing clinic at weekend to make sure all ok for ET next week so trying not to think about it........
> Izzy
> x


hiya izzy
gd luck 4 wkend n ur et nxt wk   
wots it like on progynovas ?
start them on sat 2 a day n gradually go up 2 4 a day   not sure wot they gonna do 2 me or how im gonna feel on em   
take care 
love lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all

Scan went well, started progynovas yesterday. Got another scan booked for Oct 13 so fingers crossed ET will be around then. 
GinaD, I too was wondering when in the cycle ET happens. I started injecting 21 days after AF, 10 days later AF arrived again. Hadbaseline scan 2 days after where I was told my lining wasn't thin enough. A week later I had another scan where I was told my lining was nice and thin so started taking tablets. Have another scan booked for two weeks. Seems like it's going on forever!! 

Sending   to all x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi all you lovely ladies! 

sorry to hear yr dads news sunbeam      

gina sorry to hear you have an un understanding boss, but i agree that fet is alot less stress full than ivf and keeping busy at work should help the 2 ww go as quick as poss! good luck with it all    

i finished my norethsterine last thurs. i think i was normal on it! DH has been gr8! got AF on sunday and started my progynova yesterday! feel fine although a little tiered!  

got my first scan on thurs 8 oct! it seems to be coming round real quick! getting really excited!  
councilling is going really well! 

baddly fell on my wrist so got wrist in a splint.  can't do a lot with it still really swollen. getting on my nerves a bit now as i can't peal vege etc!  DH has been busy in the kitchen for me! 

hope you guys all really well! i'm sure tthere must be some ets coming up really soon! exciting!!!!!!!!         


all the best!           

peg


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in to say  

Sunbeam - sending you and your dad lots of  

Peg - Hope your wrist gets better

Nothing exciting happening from me, still waiting for my 3rd AF, getting quite bored now, it's like being delayed at the airport x 1 million  

Thinking of you all and sending you lot's of  

Lea

x x x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Lisa - Progynova was fine at 2 a day, but very spotty by the time I got to 3 a day, thought "this isn't so bad...." now on 4 I feel just yuk but nothing you could put your finger on, kind of premenstrual but stranger, if thats possible  

Peg - hope your wrist soon feels better

Hope everyone else is ok

Izzybear


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

blimmin! eck! progynova is making me go mental!        i have the shortest temper EVER! sure its worse than last time! DH can't do any thing right! he is being particually annoying , doing things on purpose to wind me up? aghhhhhhh!    we just keep on bickering then i lose my temper and really shout! i keep reminding him that i'm on these drugs so try to be a little bit understanding . 
i supose its like being pre menstrual but worse . i remember having massive row with him last time and thinking how can we bring a baby into this relationship if we argue so much? and then fearing that all this stress will cause me not to any way!! aghhhhhh any one feel the same?

stressed out peg


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Seriously   question for you tonight - anyone know when last appropriate   can be before ET?

Sorry bout that but a girls gotta ask     

Izzy


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladies.

Hope your are all ok.

It seems a few of us are on the progynova.  I am on day 3 of it today and i feel quite bad.  Full of spots and have a banging headache and have also had a terrible upset tummy.  I increase it to three on sunday...not looking forward to it.  Agh!!!
Oh well...it's all for a good cause!


Izzybear...not sure about your Q... when I had IVF I was told not to.  But what damage can it do?  I think it's a big no no during the 2ww so go for it now i guess...?


x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning girls thanks so much for your kind wishes for dad!!!!!!!!!  Well he is getting home for a few hours this afternoon so looking forward to that!!!!!!!!!

Girls isnt it so exciting as treatment gets nearer.  Heres lots of luck for !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also sending lots of babydust                                  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hiya all

Sunbeam - glad to hear that your Dads getting better

Gina - hope youre feeling better, I was very spotty at first with Progynova but it does wear off after a while

Peg -   I know exactly what you mean, been a bit like that in our house too

I am now on for ET tomo morning    so I'm hoping that    get through the defrost ok

I'll check in tomo to let you all know!!

Izzy


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

GOOD LUCK izzy bear!!!!! thinking of you hun!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Evening ladies

Well I am now officially PUPO, ET went well today and now on the dreaded countdown and will probably go   somewhere along the line!!

Hope you're all ok
Izzy


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

thinking of you loads! izzy! well done you !!!!!! pupo!!!!!!! fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

karen anneline gina and hackers how are you all doing? thinking of you all          hows it going? are you on the 2ww? xxxxxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Peg

Thanks for your message.  Am taking it easy and spening loads of time on the net with my feet up!!

Hope everyone else is ok


Izzy


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

make sure you put a cushion on your tummy! i'm sooo paranoid about everything! can't think wot they are that come out of the computor you know are they vdus or something! not good for the little emmbies!!!!!

xxxxxxx
peg


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Peg

Have got a cushion, don't worry.  I thought that last time too but someone who was pg at the same time as me before was a mega internet user and as her bump grew she rested the laptop on it. I was   but she now has a bouncing baby!!

Thanks tho

Izzy


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

all the best izzy      
hope ur 2ww goes super fast n bfp comes ur way


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Good luck Izzybear, sending you lots of   and   that you get a  .

I read in a book that if you put a warm hot water bottle on your tummy it increases blood flow, don't know if you already know this and i'm abit behind the times but thought i'd let u know  .

No 3rd AF yet  , slowly going   too...

Lea

x x x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, fingers cross for all you ladies waiting for 2ww. I am waiting for my
AF to arrive next week then it's all systems go. Good advice about keeping your abdomen with a hot water is good but not too hot though. I was once given the advice that if your stomach is warm  after treatment then it must be a good sign, so those who have had treatment note!  Lynn e


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Can I join?

Not holding out mch hope but had ET yesterday after FET only 1 embie put back that went from 4 cell to 2 cell so feel very negative but needs reassurance whlst in the 2WW, whats the earliest you can test? as I have an interview same day as OTD!!! Janine


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

jannander! thats gr8 hun! i read yr last thread! you've def got a fighter! you just hang in there and stay positive!    
as regards to test date i always wait for the clinic to do my blood test think its on day 12! i've never tested early i wouldn't want a false positive. 
all the best xxxxxxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Is it ok to join you on here? I am hoping that I can start FET this month. We are doing a natural FET and I am just waiting to give the clinic a call to book in for a day 10-12 scan. Fingers crossed it works this time!!!

Ctm xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi CTM -Hope it all works out for you this time

Hi Janine - keep  

 everyone else, had a nice day so far, DH took me out for lunch and also had naughty but nice fattening pudding (have been good all week and felt rebelious!!)   

Izzy


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

had scan today! lining looking good! got ET on next thurs! yikes! has come round real quicjk!
got 1 x5 day blacosyst and 2 x2cell embies ! will find out on thurs how well they thaw! soooo excited! 
hope you guys all well 
xxxxxx
peg


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Peg

Thursday will sooooooon come round.  Keeping everything crossed for you and your 

Izzy


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hello every one! its been very quiet on here!
hope you all ok?
any news?

i'm having my Et on thurs and suddenly i'm feeling a bit nervous! not sure whether to have my acupuncture or not
can't believe its come round so quick!

hope you guys are all alright
xxxxxxx
        
peg xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Peg2,

I would recommend a few acupuncture sessions to help you relax before and after treament to help your nerves. I wish you all the best for Thursday.

Lynn E


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Peg - Sending you lots of              and hoping that you get  .

Izzybear & Janadder - Hope your not going to mad during your 2ww 

Lynn E - Are you having a natural or medicated FET?

My 3rd AF arrived y'day so i start DR on 2nd Nov  

Hope your all ok

Lea

x x x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

gd luck peg    
and 2 every 1 else 2    
think ive got et nxt wk will no more on fri after scan


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Peg

I had acupuncture before and after transfer, same as last time.  Not having again until after test date as I dont want to be worrying about whether the pulse shows anything before OTD!!

I always find it really relaxing so would say go for it

Either way, I hope all goes well for you. Are you going for blast or embie trf or waiting to see what happens on the day?

Hi Lea, yay at least you've got a date to look forwards to now, it will soon go by

Hi Lisa - good luck for Fri scan

Hiya to everyone else
Izzy
x


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, i had FET on the 3rd October test next tues     , im using cyclogest pessaries and progynova. Ive just started getting sore tender (.)(.) dont have cramps  just get the odd stitchy feeling below my belly button on the right, was wondering if anyone else is on the same as me and how you feel?? Thanks xx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

Izzybear said:


> Hi Lisa - good luck for Fri scan
> 
> Hiya to everyone else
> Izzy
> x


ta izzy  
ill let u know how it goes n hope et still on 4 mon   
hope u ok hun?

take care 2 every1 else 
lisa xxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,  in answer to your question I am having medicated treatment, only 10 days to go. Lynn E


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all

Lynn -10 days will hopefully fly by!!

Lisa - I will keep everything crossed for you

Mich - our dates are similar, mine ET 5th and OTD 19th.  Having Progynova and progesterone, have also got strange (*)(*), feel a bit odd but only on & off not constantly, and * * are a bit darker (sorry if TMI)  for the 20th

Peg - How did ET go?? Hope you ok sweetie


Izzy x


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello

sorry been awol, just been so busy my nan is in hosp quite ill so been spending time there and then back at work this week, have a dilemma, the OTD is same day as an interview I have, whats the earliest I can test? AS really dont want to be going for interview with red eyes

OTD is 22 Oct


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Jan

Sorry to hear your Nan is ill,  

I would wait for OTD. Depends really on are you using HPT or having bloods? If bloods I assume you're tied to date given by clinic

Best wishes
Izzy


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi guys!       
just a quickie!( have promised dh not to be on the computor!thru the 2ww and beyond!)
et went really well!
little embie got to 4 cell ( bless it!) and 5 day blast was strong! so fingers crossed!otd 26 oct!
hope you all guys reaaly well
             
will check in with you lot next week xxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxx
peg xxxx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

ooh that sounds like good strong embies, hope you can relax now and not go to mad in the 2ww

J


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Peg

Congrats on being pupo - hope you are resting and and taking care of yourself and those onboard!!

Wasnt sure from your post did you have a blast AND an embie??  They both sound good.....  

Have a lovely weekend everyone else

Only 3 more sleeps for me

Izzy


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Fingers are crossed for all you on your 2ww!  Ahg!!!!

Good luck for those of you who are having your treatment soon.

I had my FET on thursday.  I was day 19/18 on a medicated cycle.  My embryos were day 2.  One was a  grade 4, 4 cell and  one was a grade 3, 4 cell.  Or at least i think thats what they said.  I don't have the foggiest ideas what all that means but the dr said that was good.  

They had defrosted all of my embryos but the rest of them died.    

I am on 3 progynova a day and 2 crinone.  I feel fine.  Spots have gone and just one or two twinges in my ovaries... not sure why as they arn't meant to be doing anything ...are they?

Blood test is on wednesday 28th Oct!  AAAGGGYHHH!

Gina x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

can I join in now please  

I start my provera tomorrow and start dr'ing with buserilin on Tues. I think ET will be about 23-25 Nov. We have 4 frosties from our 1st icsi cycle 1 yr ago. We did get a BFP at that cycle but had mc at 6 wks. I'm trying keep positive and hopeful!! The nurse at the clinic said they have a 32% FET success rate at the moment which really encouraged me.

Looking forward to   with you all.

Bibi xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi gina! 
we are exactly the same! same progy and same crinone! and same et day! i've got blood test on mon 26 tho!good luck!!!!!!      
just popped on here for 2 mins! couldn't resist bit bored of telly!

izzy!!! how you doing hun? 3 days left!     

hows everyone else
            
peg xxxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all, HELP AND ADVICE PLEASE!! 
My test date isnt until tuesday, i tested on the 16th, obviously 4 days early and got a BFN  coz i am FET is this too early or do you girlies think its a true result, would it show up this early? im going loopy, i dont have anymore tests in the house, i have had the tinyest bit of browny discharge friday night and yesterday but no AF (sorry tmi!!!) im convinced that its gonna b a BFN again on tuesday, i know im totally blessed to have my son from a previous partner and i love him more than anything in the world but me and DH want a child together soooo much  what do you think??
Anyone waiting to test dont do it early, it causes more grief than we already are going through!
To everyone who has had BFN im really sorry and hope your dreams do come true  
To everyone whos had BFP well done really happy for you all  XXX


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Mich22

You may have tested too early, I would test again on your OTD and try not to test before, I am wanting to test my OTD is Thursday but I am just too chicken to test, I very nearly bought a test in tesco yest, but resisted. I feel very AF today, backache, periody, tender boobs so am going to wait as I have feeling AF is just around the corner. I too have a son 1/2 years old who I love dearly but so want a sibling for him. Mine was FET with only i embies as other perished and it lost 2 celss so I dont hold out much hope, I hope you test again and its a BFP hang on in there

J


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

janadder Oh thank you for your reply to my post, i will defo hold off till the day, i also had a reply from another thread and the lady sais she tested 4 days early and got a BFN but on test day got a BFP and now has twins!! I think that all our symptoms vary but think the tender (.)(.) are a very common one between us all, problem is they are so similar with af and pregnancy, jeez its defo a huge rollercoaster, im hoping that you get you BFP and that your symptoms are pregnancy related      xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi eveyone

Sorry haven't been on in ages. Have a virus on computer. can only read and not post so have been watching from afar for ages. Have managed to pinch this laptop for a couple of mins so am trying to catch up with everyone.

Really exciting on here at mo   Lots of goings on    for us all.

I am currently on day 8 after a day 5 et. We were having 2 transferred but had a nightmare and had to abandom half way through. Luckily 1 was already done and the remaining 2 have been refroze
  to  my re-snowbabies.

Last time i had bled by now so am taking every day as a bonus. Have had cramps on and off and have a really heavy, dragging feeling. Really feel like a/f is coming. Religiously knicker checkin but thankfully nothing yet   Because pain ws constant last time I know from the start it hadn't worked but this time - 1 minute I am in the depths of depression and the next minute 1 am daring to think that it could actually happen  

  needed a firm hand this morning coz buckled under the stress. Obviously had a BFN and am just    that even though I am 8 dp5det it is still too soon!!!

Test date not till 25th Oct - 16 days past et. Seems years away.

            
to us all

Take care  Liz XXXXXXXXX


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

mornin all 
big day 2day   
gotta call hospital at 10 ish 2 find out how our frosties r doin n if they av survived the thaw              

then et is at 12.15      
ad a real sleepless nite     
will let u all know lster how things go            

love n luck 2 all


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

lisa


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi liz!
i'm on day 5 and just beggining to feel like you are! i think the middle bit is always the hardest! you know one minute optimistic then a slight bit of pessimism kiks in! But we have to stay positive!                                                                                                        DON"T GIVE UP!!!!!!!!

hang in there!

hang in there to all you on the 2ww
good luck with all of you in the midst of tx and waiting to start!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

xxLisaxx

Got everything crossed for you

Izzy
x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

BFN for us today  

All the best for everyone else

Izzy
x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

Izzybear said:


> BFN for us today
> 
> All the best for everyone else
> 
> ...


big hug ur way sweetie   
so sorry 4 u n dh      
take care


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

well 1lil frostie made it    n 1 didnt    
so now 4 the 2ww        
love 2 u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

IzzyBear im so sorry   really hope your dreams come true next time. lots of love xxx


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Izzy - I'm so sorry things didn't work for you      , Thinking of you

Lisa - Goodluck      

Hello to you all

Lea

x x x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, I hope all well, sorry for my ignorance but how does the thrawing process work. I have 6 embryo's left. Does the clinic look thraw all of  the 6 or  do they do them in stages 3 at a time, depending on the quality of the eggs. As I am aware once the embryos have thrawed it cannot be frozen again once they have got to blast stage. Can some of you let me know what you did?                            Lynn E


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

im hopin some1 else can answer ur question......
but i ad et this morn ad 2 call them b4 i left 2 make sure my 2 embros thawed n survived 
1did survive n 1 didnt but still happy 
only ad 2 frozen n they thawed them both 2gether 
now safely in me hopin 2 snuggle in 4 9mths     

take care n gd luck
im sure if u call ur hospital they will give u the advice u need


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

oh izzy        
so sorry to hear yr unfair news 
love and hugs to you and yr dp


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Izzy

so so sorry hon, hugs,take time out for yourself now

J


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, I hope all well, sorry for my ignorance but how does the thrawing process work. I have 6 embryo's left. Does the clinic look thraw all of  the 6 or  do they do them in stages 3 at a time, depending on the quality of the eggs. As I am aware once the embryos have thrawed it cannot be frozen again once they have got to blast stage. Can some of you let me know what you did?                            

Lynn E


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Lynn - I think each clinic varies a bit on this one and it also depends what you want. My clinic freeze 2 embryo's together. I have 4 so they are going to thaw 2 then if necessary thaw the next 2. They did give me the option of thawing them all at the same time too. They told me it takes about 1/2 hr for them to thaw.


I did my 1st dr'ing jab today. Anyone having ET about 24/25 Nov or am I the last  

Bibi xx


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Bibi - I start DR on 2nd Nov so ET will be in Dec for me so i'm still around


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Lea   - glad I'm not going to be on my own. Not long til you start dr'ing!

Bibi xx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I've not been posting but this whole cycle has seemed a little "unreal" this time around (don't know whether that's 'cos I know it's our last try) Had the embryos put back in on Monday, had got completely confused and thought we'd only got 2 on "on ice" when in fact we had 4  1 didn't survive the thaw but the others looked good so I've now got 3 "frosties" on board and am waiting for the 2ww to pass! Have got pretty low expectations to be honest, all I've got to show for 9 years of fertility treatment is 4 miscarriages and a lot of experience of peeing on sticks......it doesn't help that everyone around me is being chirpy and positive (including DH), I am so looking forward to doing the test and then moving forward in whatever way we need to (obviously will still be down if it's a BFN). Hope everyone else is doing Ok and managing to be a little more postive than I am 
Suzy x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

gd luck suzydean   
i also ad our 2frosties thawed on mon but 1 didnt make it so proudly av 1 lil beanie on board   
feelin quite positive but i understand where ur comin from hun    bless ya 
so when is ur otd ?
mine is 2nd nov       

take care hunni


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lynne - I think it depends on how your clinic froze them. Sometimes they can freeze a load togather other times in 2's, 3's etc. If they were frozen altogether then they will all be thawed. 

You can definately refreeze blasts that have already been thawed. We had all three blasts thawed. We were having 2 brought home but the e/t was a terrible nightmare and it had to be abandoned half way through. By that stage they had only transferred 1 but the other 2 have been refroze.

Hope that helps.

Lizxxxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there ladies, thanks for the advice on embryo freezing advice, waiting for the FET to take place on the 31st October, feeling ok but tired. Lynn E


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi lynn just sent you 200 bubbles for luck      

hi everyone else how you all doing?

i've got blood test on mon! still had no period pains have taken this as good as i'm sure normally by now i 've had them! trying not to get too excited!
keep thinking maybe it has worked! then think may be not! you know how it is!
suzydean     
bibi    
lea p     
janader     
mich     
izy    

lots of           to everyone else


xxx
peg


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all, hope everyones sane!!! Peg,    its worked 4 you, your positive attitude is defo the way forward!! Remember PUPO!!! and you wont be proven otherwise  

Well had my 1st meeting with marco at the GCRM, it was great, loved the feel of the place etc etc! Im getting my little frosties transferred over to them asap then in the meantime he thinks it would be good to have a few tests as he cant see any reason why IVF or the FET didnt work woth the quality of eggs put vack, he says that a woman(as im sure you all know) has natural killer cells, hes going to check these out and also when its tubal factors, our tubes have toxins in them and he says it could be the cause of that thats killing the poor wee embies, if the toxins are being released so either have them removed(as ive had lap n dye) or clipped, anyone had this done?? Also telling me what different drugs they use to help implantation, sounds really good and ive already, only after 1 meeting got alot of confidence in him, sooooo here goes, the balls rolling now. 

Good luck to everyone whatever stage your at


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya girls,

was hoping i could join your thread? im doing my first FET at the moment, just had my scan this morning and my womb lining is reading 20mm! doctor said it was good but ive been reading on some sites its was over what they recommend for a pregnancy.
all going well my transfer is wednesday....

good luck to all what ever stage your at


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi mich and mollycat! welcome to this little thread! lining sounds lovely and juicy!!!!!!!!!good luck for wed!  
mich! if it doesn't work this time( which it will   )! we are gonna have all those tests too! its good that he's gonna look into nkcells! some consultants are very anty!( i think everyone should be checked!) we had the one about the tubes! they were ok tho. Its gr8 that you have so much confidence in your new place!it really makes such a difference doesn't it!

bye for now xxx
pegxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

peg2 you wont need the test coz you will get a BFP      
how did they test your tubes for the toxins?XX


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

hi ladies

Hope you are all ok


I've not been in much -  so sorry have lot track with where you all are.


My OTD is wednesday and against all my best intentions i hve done 2 peestick tests.
Both came out as positive 1-2 week since conception.
I am on crinone, prgynova, jnr asprin and multivits! I had a medicated FET.  Do you think the BFP could be true?


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

oh GinaD sounds like a   to me...congratulations...

wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!

   molly


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

gina!thats sooo excitung!!!!!! fingers crossed for wed!!!!!    

mich! i can't remember wot test they did . it might have been during the hystoroscopy. or maybe it was a scan? sorry! had so many things done recently! they all seem to blurr into one! 

hi everyone else!
i've got blood test tomorrow! really nervous really anxious not very positive kind of expecting the worse.     
lots love peg xxx


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Gina - It sounds like a BFP to me, did you have a blast transferred or day 3 embie?      

Peg2 - Whats the blood test for, is is a hormone check?      

Hello to everybody

Lea

x x x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, I am hoping I can join you all. I started D/R inj today. We have 3 frosties and are hoping that we will have ET beginning of December and so will test christmastime. I have forgotten how thirsty the inj makes me and how tired, should get used to it again though... 
GinaD - Hi, sounds like congratulations are in order, all the very best for a happy and healthy 8+ months.
Best of luck to you all...
Sparkley x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome Sparkleysophie


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning all

GinaD - sounds like   for you!!!

Sparkleysophie - welcome  . I'm on day 7 of dr'ing so am not that far away from you on the roller coaster ride  . 

Lea - not long til dr'ing!!

Hope everyone has a good day. I'm off to aerobics then painting the bathroom  

Bibi xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

its my OTD today!!!! yikes!!!!!! i've got to go to london for 1 oclock for my blood test ,then come back home and they'll call me with the result! at about 4pm, it is going to be the second longest day of my life ,yesterday was the longest!      

hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

gd luck  peg2


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck Peg, thinking of you  

Izzy


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

Peg!  Good luck!    

Hope you are all ok.

I have lost track of who is on their 2ww or who is aiting for treatment...just hope you are all ok.

Today DH and i booked three nights away in the lake district with our 2 dogs!  We've had a tough old year what with the MC earlier on so this is a much needed break!  Am still waiting in anticipation for the blood test....I won't be counting my embryos until they aew well and truely hatched and in my arms!

LeaP ...the blood test measures the hcg (or somethinig like those letters) in your blood.  that is an accurate way to tell if your pregnant or not.  The hcg is produced during the early stages of pregnancy.  They sometimes do more than one blood test a few days apart to check that it is still going up.  Sometimes the hcg level can be an indicator or other things, like multiples or ectopic.  


Take care for now

Gina x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

got a bfn.
can't believe it. really thought it had worked this time.
very sad. but have to move on. we are booking up for loads more tests. chromozone tests for dh and i'm going to have the whole nkcells assay etc.

hope you all ok 
peg xxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

So sorry Peg2   

Bibi xx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

take care peg2


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Peg2 - Really sorry, hope your ok      

Change of plan for me, i'm having a natural FET on Mon 2/11 so not DR  . Bit nervous as i wasn't expecting it but i have been using my clearblue fertility monitor and i've had my LH surge today which is day 17 of my cycle so i'm having a natural ET.

Thinking of you all

Lea

x x x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there ladies, I have arrived safely in South Africa. Waiting for the FET to take place this Friday, still feeling ok, I  am hoping the embryos will  survive the thaw, the consultant might transfer 3 eggs instead due to my egg and history. Congratulations GinaD, I hope feeling ok.
Very big hug to Peg2, hold in there your time will come and a big hug and a from me. Good luck Lea. I have able to keep an eye on thread due to having a IPhone. Take care keep u posted. Lynn E


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Peg2      So sorry.  Your time will come...keep going hun!   

LeaP and Lynn E...good luck for your up and coming treatment.       

The saga continuue for me...

Been on crinone since the start of the treatment to keep my progesterone levels up but it has not been working.
Did the blood test yestereday and it confirmed a BFP...Good HcG level 932.  Sadly the pregesterone is far too low - 7.9 and it should be above 40.  The clinic have now taken me off crinone and put me on gestone injections 1 x 100mg per day in a hope that the inevitable mc won't happen.

Feel like poo!  It's a BFP now, but it's on the cards that it's not gonna stick.


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

gd luck hun    
n prayin that ur bfp stays


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hoping I can join the thead

Have been reading & watching events, just felt I had to respond
I'm on Day 9 with Day2 transfer with 2 embies on board & am having a
rollercoaster 2ww.  It doesn't get any easier does it! 

 Peg2, 
LynnE   Hope it all goes well in S.Africa
Gina D   the gestone injections work

 & sticky vibes to everyone else

Bevvers x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
Welcome Bevvers, no it doesn't get easier  does it?  . for you
Gina D i'm glad they have noticed your prog low and switched you to inj . Best of luck   for you  
Lynne E good luck with ET
Lea P thanks for the welcome, best of luck for Mon    
Hi to Bibi and everyone I have missed,
Best of luck,
Sparkley x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Girls,
Can I join yoin you?? I had my FET yesterday and I am happy and scared at the same time... I fad ectopic preganncy after IVf this Summer..

Best of luck for everyone


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

what a dreadful experience for you!

Hope &   that things go better for you this time 

bevvers x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*bevvers*
Thank you  How are you feeling?? I am holding my fingers crossed for you! Not long now!


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

gina  hang in there hun. your little one will stay with you     
love peg
xxx


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies!  

Peg2 ... thanks for your words of support.  I can't wait until tomorrow when we find out if the gestone has done the trick or if the inevitable has happened.  
How are you doing?

grejka...welcome and good luck hun!  

Gina


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, I had my ET today out of the 6, three survived the thaw and consultant decided to have one 16 cell put back and the other 8 cell. Had a very relaxing day sleeping and watching cable TV, hoping to do more sightseeing and relaxing on the beach before going home. Feeling really relaxed at the moment, we hope this time it works. Lynn E


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow lynn! your little embies sound gr8! you keep your feet up! xxxx

gina, feeling fine, you know just got to get on with things i suppose keeping busy! fingers crossed for tommorrow xxx

greika 1 hope you got your feet up too!!

hi to every one else too xxxx
pegxxx


----------



## mand103 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi, Just joined FF today as had FET just over 1 week ago, this is my second try, feeling really emotional and quite down, no signs of spotting as of yet.  The first attempt was October 2008, got to the 16 day test and negative, really thought it had worked, eventually had a bleed on day 19, bloody aweful.  This time am trying not to build my hopes up, i have 3 frozen embroy's left, but they defrosted 6 this time, 2 were fragmented, 2 didn't survive thawing and 2 were perfect, or so they looked perfect to us.  i am finding this whole situation a nightmare, if this fails, i only have 3 left and the chances of any of them being perfect are quite slim.  The other option is finding £4000 quickly as i am 36 after Christmas and i have had my free go on the NHS, i am quite angry that i can only have 1 free attempt when other clinics offer 3 free go's.  Anyway that's enough moaning.
Good Luck to you!!!!


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

happy and peaceful waiting to mand103, lynn, greika and anyone else on the 2ww.

Hope you are all ok.  

I got my blood back...here goes...  

Day 15            :- HCG - 932 , Progestereone 7.9 - a very worrying level       
Day 18 (today) :- HCG - 3700 (or there abouts) and Progesterone has gone up to 41. ... so yee hah the horrid gestone injections seem to be working.  The clinic still need to do an early scan cos the HCG is very high.  Not sure what all thi means but am quite worried that it may be the sign of an ectopic or something horrid...anyone got any advice?

Gina xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Gina* - is the high level of hcg not sign of twins??  I had ectopic... and I had very low hcg...


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Grejka...

Good to see you're back on track after an ectopic....  I have been worried and have done some internet research (silly, i know) and have found that high hcg and low prog is a sign of an ectopic.  my prog is only going up because of the gestone ... and for some reason was not absorbing the prog in the crinone.
I've had pains in my shoulder - not in the tip - it's more near my neck and i have had abdominal pains on both sides, very much like AF pains, and lower back ache.  No bleeding though. 

It's just one worry after another isn't it?  

I have to call the clinic tomorrow to arrange a scan.  Am dreading it as i fear the worse.  

My boss is not very supportive either and so goodness knows how i am gonna get more time off work for a scan.  

You think a BFP will take away the worry - but i've had two and both times the worrying just gets worse.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Gina * - I really hope all will be fine with you!!!  Please let us know after your scan. With me was totally differnt I had very low hcg, I wasnt in pain at all (I lied that I am in pain only because of my spotting and I was worring and thats why I wanted have early scan) I was spotting and it was ectopic so hopefully look like all will be fine with you !!


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm PUPO    .

Gina - Hope all is ok , when's your scan 

Lynn E - Well done on being PUPO too  

Peg2 - Thinking of you    

Bevvers - Good luck for OTD tomorrow   you get a BFP.

Hello to you all

Lea

x x x


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies...

How are we all doing?  

Any news?

I called the clinic yesterday to fnd out when my scan is and it's not gonna be until 17th November!!!! Agh! I'll go out of my mind by then.  However, they are doing another blood test tomorrow.  I am expecting a really high hcg and hopefully a goog progesterone level too. It will be day 22 tomorrow...

Hope things are going to be ok... The pains I had have almost gone  - now they are reduce to a meer twinge here and there.  I think i want them back - at least i know that there is something going on in there.

Take care  xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls

Bet you all thought I fell off the face of the earth.  Last time I was on which was weeks ago I was telling you that my step dad was very unwell with cancer.  Sadly he died on the 17th Oct.  Before this I was not on line between going from the hospital to my mums.  Well now Im back!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had three embryos thawed and all survived yesterday.  I had two embryos grade B x 7 cell transfer so I too am now pupo!!!!!!!!!!!  So delighted to hear Lea and Lynn are too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Gina D big congrats on BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sunbeam*...Sorry to hear that your step dad has passed away.  It's good to read that your getting on with things.

Well done for being PUPO!!!!   

  to LeaP and Lynn  

Got my blood test results and i am not really sure what to make of them

HCG is 8274 - so only just doubled since Saturday and that seem like a long doubling time
Prog is 41.2 - so no change there.

Am losing hope... 

Gina


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Gina which week are you pregnant?
I founded that: (Hcg)
3 week - 5 - 50 
4 week - 3 - 426 
5 week - 19 - 7.340 
6 week - 1.080 - 56.500 
7-8 week - 7.650 - 229.000 
9-12 week- 25.700 - 288.000 

Hope that will help!!
grejka    xxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Ladies, I am back in the UK, I am due to test next week. Experiencing no symptoms today, the last couple of days did experience stomach craps but today nothing. Not too sure if it worked this time but trying to remain positive. Good luck - Lea. Lynn E


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Gina D you have to stop worrying pet!!!!!!!!!  I know its easier said than done, but your Hcg is going up lovely so thats great news!!!!!!!!!!!

Lynn welcome back!!!!!!!!!!  What day do you test?  My OTD is the 17th which seems like years away!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Sunbeam, I should be testing next Wednesday, good luck with your testing on the 17th. Lynn


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Grejka* .... thanks for all the information. I had ET on 15th Oct, they put back 2, 2-day old embryos so i think i am about day 23 today. Does that mean that i am just starting my fifth week? I read somewhere that you start counting 14 days before the point of fertilization. So that means i was five weeks on monday... I am so confused. I am so worried that everyone else's progesterone is going up... I am on 100mg of gestone daily and mine is just scraping though. I've given up hope.  Mainly because my progesterone had not doubled properly since saturday. before i got the results, i had asked the nurse what she would expect the hcg to be and she said it should be over 10,000 by now - it's only just over 8,000. Hmmmm...... 
How is your 2WW going? when do you test?   

Lynn and Sunbeam sending you  for your up and coming tests!!!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Gina I need all the babydust I can get!!!!!!!!!!

Sending some more to us all!!!!!!!!!!!!                             !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you girls off work for the 2ww?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Gina* - I was told that you have to count your pregnancy from your last periot. Good luck and all the best   Who checked your progesterone?? When I was pregnant they didint check at all!! Maybe if you worry so much you can go to the private doctor somewhere for help? When I had trouble with my ectopic I felt so on my own with that and even ignored.. Now I If I will be pregannt I am going stright to the private doctor!! My OTD is 11th but already I have enaugh... Is really hard.... but I am fighting!! 
*sunbeam* - I had FET 29th and I was off work but I am coming back tomorrow What about you??


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Grejka 

Im off sick too.  I work in a stressful job so feel its best to be off while on 2ww.  Good luck for going to work tomorrow..........take it easy though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, I am due to go back to work tomorrow, not looking forward to it,  spent the whole day in bed while DH did the housework and shopping.

Today I have not been feeling to well, stomach cramps, nausea and sore boobs,  yesterday I had no symptoms,mmmmm! I was already getting ready to sort out my next course of treatment.  Now I am not too, this 2WW is such a nightmare!!!  Anyway going back tomorrow will put my off things.

Lynn E


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lynn E* - When is your OTD?  When was your ET? My is 11th  i am also going first time to work tomorrow but feel quite in pain. My back is painfull and left side of my stomach.. yes I agree that 2ww is a killer!!


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Grejka,

My transfer was done last Friday and went to blast stage, I am due to test next Wednesday decided to go two days later than recommended by Dr.

Lynn E


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

*Lynn E*...those symptoms sound promising don't they!   . Did you ask about going back to work? I think *Sunbeam* has asked too - I went back to work the day after my ET and got a bfp. Last time i stayed off work and got a bfp - so i guess it does not make a diference - unless you have a really physical job of course.

Yesterday was a bad day for me. Had a bit of brown spotting (TMI - sorry) and quite bad pains in my right side. I called the clinic and they said not to worry too much because the pains can mean anything. The spotting is ok unless it turns bright red. Anyway, to put my mind at rest they are doing another blood test today and if all is still ok they will bring the scan forward to next week.   .

Just realised that i should probably be posting on another board now that i am BFP - but i don't think i have accepted it as it looks so dodgy!

xx


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Bobo2 -       

Sunbeam - sorry to hear about your step-dad    

Lynn & Sunbeam - Congrats on being PUPO  

Lynn - your testing the same day as me - eekkk  

Hello to you all, been out the house for the first time since Mon, feel guilty that i've moved of the couch   .


Lea

x x x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes I know Lea P ...... so scary isn't, let's hope its a BFP for us on this thread.

Lynnm


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hows all the PUPO girls doing

Well where I am it is so wintery and cold..........dpressing really so I have the heat on full blast and I am going to lie back with a book for the afternoon!!!!!!!!!

Have  a great weekend!!!!!!!!!

Lea thanks pet!


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lea P here - changed my username to Chew Chew*


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice to meet ya again Chew Chew!!!!!!!!  If you dont mind me asking why did you change your name??  Hows things Chew Chew?


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Sunbeam,

I'm at the madness stage of the 2ww  , how r u?

I changed my name because a friend of a friend starts treatment next week and i've recommended her to this site and my name is so obvious and i didn't want her feeling awkward when posting and neither did I. Plus Lea P was quite boring compare to this likes of sunbeam & izzybear etc.

Lea

x x x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I've been cheeky and done 3 x HPT and they have all come back saying BFP

Shocked!!!!!!!!

Lea

x x x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lea / Chew Chew

Even though you were naughty testing early thats fab news - congrats, wishing you a healthy & happy pg

I'm still lurking on this thread to keep on eye on whats happening and due to start cycling again this week!!

Izzy
x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Chew Chew big congrats on BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im delighted!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Sunbeam

 for tuesday

Izzy
x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Ah thanks Izzy hows things with u?


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Sunbeam

Started down reg again for another FET with the last of our frosties, hoping for transfer this side of Xmas -   or what.....but I couldn't wait,no time like the present and all that and time is not on my side   

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you and check in next week to see your BFP announcement  

  - no naughty early testing

Izzy
x


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Ladies,

Sunbeam - goodluck hun    

Izzy - goodluck with this FET,    that you get a BFP

Lea

x x x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Chew Chew!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Girls it a BFN for me im afraid...........best of luck to everyone else!!!!!!!!


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

awww sunbeam  

lets hope we get better luck next time... are you gonna try FET again at the royal?
think we will.. just playing the waiting game again i think...


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Sunbeam

  

So sorry, I know if feels pants.  

Are you going to go cycling again when you feel up to it?

Take care honey

Izzy
x


----------

